# Oil Filters - Who makes the best one? Who has the best price?



## MrQship (Jan 1, 2010)

I would expect the same answer regardless of which motor we have. I just happen to have a 1997 2.0. Is Mann the best filter?


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Oil Filters - Who makes the best one? Who has the best price? (MrQship)*

a while back i searched online for the best oil filter, i came across a site where a guy tested alot of filters and took them apart to see how they were made.
the results were AC-DELCO filters where the best, you can get them at any chevy dealer. 
they are made with all metal built to hold up strong. Do not buy fram they are made with cardboard inside which breaks and then all of the junk that was supposed to be filtered out by the filter gets sucked up into the engine and can cause major problems. Fram=bad AC-Delco=good


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Oil Filters - Who makes the best one? Who has the best price? (gio99kid)*

check this forum as well. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4626516


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil Filters - Who makes the best one? Who has the best price? (gio99kid)*

best oil filter is OEM hit up GAP for that


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Oil Filters - Who makes the best one? Who has the best price? (dubbinmk2)*

vw, mann, bosch, marhle, there mostly all the same.


----------



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Oil Filters - Who makes the best one? Who has the best price? (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_vw, mann, bosch, marhle, there mostly all the same.


I second that. Mann makes Volvo's oil filters as well


----------



## MrQship (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Oil Filters - Who makes the best one? Who has the best price? (volvoguy27)*

Volvoguy27 - I just sold a completely stock 1990 745T wagon black/black with 140K in near perfect condition, and am(was) a Turbobricks member.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Oil Filters - Who makes the best one? Who has the best price? (MrQship)*

As with most things always use good quality big brand filters and you won't go wrong.
They don't cost much and will save your engine in long term.


----------



## maxedoutr34 (Oct 10, 2009)

Check with FCP as well. They have a deal on 10 packs of mann filters.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

Mann,Mayle,Purflux,Kengst all make excellent German quality OEM filters.


----------



## 1chrisapple (Mar 15, 2010)

i use wix filters on my 86 diesel car there great


----------



## HK (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filters - Who makes the best one? Who has the best price? (MrQship)*

I used to drive to the dealer to get OEM, now I go to any auto supply chain and get Mobil1 Extended Performance, they are among the best.


----------

